# Fire Emblem 2010?!



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2010)

For any fans, there is said for a new game to come out. I obviously am. 
It's said that there will be information on it in a Nintendo magazine soon? 
More to come soon. Discuss?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ick. I don't like the game set up. The wii version was way too annoying... Turn based luck of the draw battles... not fun.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ick. I don't like the game set up. The wii version was way too annoying... Turn based luck of the draw battles... not fun.


That's part of the fun of it. Analyzing whether or not you want to take the risk of getting yourself killed, given the chances.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2010)

Exactly, strategy and risk. 
It's why I like the game.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 14, 2010)

Any word if it's coming out on the Wii or DS?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it was just too annoying. If one character died, you had to start all over, and it was too easy to die.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you save after any turn in the wii version? 
I use to laugh at my friend for doing that.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeti, I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha I know...
I don't know why but I felt like playing Animal Crossing one day, and before I knew it I felt like coming back here.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2010)

Excellent. I skipped out on the DS version of Fire Emblem, for reasons that are beyond me, so I can't wait for the new game.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2010)

I heard it's for Wii. Which is the probability after the DS one just came out.


----------



## random guy (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome i can't wait for the game to come out is it going to be a remake again or a new story line?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure. I'll check when the Nintendo Dream magazine (it's supposed to be that one)
comes out. It's supposed to announce it.


----------



## dakirbydude (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I recently began to like Fire Emblem, so I hope so.  I mean I always had an interest in the characters as I'd seen them in the smash games, but I recently played through Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones for the first time.  It was an awesome game.  

I'll probably be getting it if a new Fire Emblem game does come out because in recent years I've felt like Nintendo has not been making enough quality games.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, some lately have been bad. Like Sonic games.
Sacred Stones was good, but I liked number 7 better, which I still have.


----------



## Micah (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy...!

Fire Emblem is my favorite game series of all time. I heard the new FE was rumored to be the third adventure in the Tellius series, which I hope is true. I'd love taking Ike, Soren, and Ranulf and exploring past the desert of death.

And if it's an all-new story I'd be just as excited. Either way, it sounds amazing. I CANNOT wait for this.


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2010)

I like advance wars, but I've played Fire Emblem before and thought it was just as good if not better, so I'll get it.


----------



## Erica (Feb 18, 2010)

I played only one version of the game but I really liked it. Whenever one of my people died I would get so pissed cus I wanted them back and I would have to restart the chapter Lol.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow cool! If this is true, I'd better finish up Radiant Dawn so I'm caught up with the story. Fire Emblem is an awesome series!


----------



## Trundle (Feb 20, 2010)

I can see you like it by your sig. 
*Researching again*


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 24, 2010)

New Fire Emblem?  And I haven't heard about this, why...?

I used to be TBT's biggest FE fan, yannow...

Edit - Or maybe still am, I don't know, any of you new guys into FE?


----------



## Micah (Feb 24, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> New Fire Emblem?  And I haven't heard about this, why...?
> 
> I used to be TBT's biggest FE fan, yannow...
> 
> Edit - Or maybe still am, I don't know, any of you new guys into FE?


I'm pretty sure it's impossible for someone to be a bigger FE fan than you. Bul.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 25, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know.  
I just joined about a month or two ago.
Of course, you very well may be.
Anyone else than me have FE7?


----------



## random guy (Feb 25, 2010)

I own FE7 and all of the other NA Fire Emblem games.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 25, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I own FE7 and all of the other NA Fire Emblem games.


Hehe.You've beat if before right? It's a good storyline.


----------



## random guy (Feb 25, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Hehe. You've beat it before right? It's a good storyline.


Yeah I beat it the storyline was good but I wish i had FE6 i heard that game was good also.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 25, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That game is ridiculous. The maps are HUGE and it takes forever to finish one chapter even in the beginning of the game.
It is nice to see Roy though, I like him as a lord. (Very noble)


----------



## random guy (Feb 25, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the game must be hard then but, how is the storyline?


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 25, 2010)

Whatever,I hate the series anyways.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 25, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't done all of it, probably never will. But it's definitetly a more mature story, since it hasn't been released in North America it was never edited from the Japanese version. It's just you can't see all of it through one playthrough. and I don't mean just supports, I mean there are actual bracnhes in the game that leave out some entire missions that aren't just Gaiden chapters so there's definitely incentive to play it multiple times. 

I don't really like the personalities of your units though. They're nowhere near as much fun to get to know as they were in FE7 or 8. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 26, 2010)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the reason I wanna play it is because it's after FE7's storyline. I hope the new one has Lyndis, Elwood, and Hector again.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have all the ones released in NA.  First one I bought was Sacred Stones, but I think my favorite is Path of Radiance.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 3, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mrmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first was number 7, which was my favorite.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2010)

If you search Fire Emblem 2010 in Google, this topic is the second result.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2010)

I would really like to see a game staring Greil as the main character for at least half the game. Perhaps the game could start with a flashback where you would play through with Greil when he was a rider of Daien and continuing into his creating the Mercenary band we know and love.
After that section it could start off where Radiant Dawn left off; the exploration beyond the known Telius.

That's what I'd really like anyway.


----------

